# isuckatriding's chainrings, cogs, and tensioners



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Since Gregg said,

"Fans of your products are still free to discuss them and post photos. And you are still free to respond to those posts."​
This is officially one of his fan's starting a thread discussing his product. I invite anyone interested to discuss his products and help support one of our own.

I'm planning on placing an order for a 32t M960 chain ring hopefully in the next week, assuming I win the stupid eBay auction.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

I like pretty chain rings and tensioners. What say you? I would have to clean my bike though if I got one of Dan's awesome tid bits. As it stands now my rings and sprockets are not visible through the layers of dirt. I do have a nice clean fork though compliments of Speedy Mobile Repair (Greg Stone) rebuilding my fork today while I was at work, thanks Greg. Now if this cracked rib would heal faster so I can go ride. Aww f*&k it, i'm going riding anyways.

Keep up the good work Dan.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

What I fully appreciate is you can get an BCD, and tooth count, anodized your choice of color, _for only $35_! It's cheaper than a Blackspire, and all the better become it comes from a fellow rider.

I also like the classic BMX look of the spiderless chainring.

Dan, any chance you could throw up some pictures of your shop?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, you mean the ones you can get from this paid ad in the classifieds? http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=37587
They look really sweet and I'm glad someone is doing this.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, i REALLY appreciate the support you guys have shown, and this thread just takes the cake. 
However, i do understand where the admins are coming from as that past thread has been pretty active lately. I have paid for a classifieds ad on here a while back and i have been in contact with them to try and get some real paid advertising (even before the lock), but i cant afford to pay out more than I'm taking in at the moment so i have to wait a bit until I'm in full swing. I apologize to the people who were sick of seeing my last thread constantly as i can see it being annoying if that's not what you want to read. If anyone has any questions regarding my product, definitely done hesitate to ask, and please don't take the fact that i cant post product updates for the time being that i am not hard at work everyday coming up with new stuff. I will try to make developing my website a priority so anyone who is interested can check my updates from there.
Thanks again, you all rock


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Dan, any chance you could throw up some pictures of your shop?


I sure can, i'll try to take some this weekend. I dont have anything recent. Keep in mind, this shop is in my home garage so it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Dan...i'll take a 30T aluminum (silver) ring for a XTR M960.....shoot me a PM 

PS - i've made my living as a web dude since '94.....if you need quick help getting something up lemme know...easy-peasy from my end


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Just start a blogspot and post the updates to that.


----------



## supersize (Aug 31, 2005)

check out squarespace to get a site up quick and easy.

Oh you doing any middleburn uno cogs


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, cool stuff, don't know I missed this before.
As other said get your site up and running asap.
ZT


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it acceptable (within forum rules) for people to link you up in their signatures, to your classified ad perhaps? I have some signature retail space free


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Just start a blogspot and post the updates to that.


I know a couple people who do this, and it works pretty well. The guy selling eccentric bottom brackets does it this way.

I, too, happen to have some free advertising available in my signature.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe people should put there money where there mouth is and buy some more bits (says the man who bought a single tensioner) 

One front cog will be ordered soon enough


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

another happy customer here


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sitting on my hands ATM, but I have time to wait for isuckatriding to nail a top notch stainless steel chainring to partner up with a future TomiCog or something.

@ isuckatriding,
Do you by any chance, would be interested in machining out chainwheels for BMX cranks? Should be easier than, the XTR-spiderless chainwheel; I'm guessing since it's a simple 19/22mm centre hole instead of splines.
And even wider range of sizes than stock standard since they're made to order. Me happy.
EDIT: Have you experimented with a shot peened finish? I know visually from afar, no one can tell the difference; but it'll give me some bling to look at while lubing my chains, and obvious durability advantages (failure resistance vs. teeth wear).:thumbsup:


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Sent PM about Red SS Chainring


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This is really great. They shut down one thread and got two instead. I actually find this mildly annoying because I don't know which thread to check for updates. I'll be picking up some parts, just as soon as I finish killing the current set up. Six more months...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

umarth said:


> This is really great. They shut down one thread and got two instead.


We're like the hydra


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> This is really great. They shut down one thread and got two instead. I actually find this mildly annoying because I don't know which thread to check for updates. I'll be picking up some parts, just as soon as I finish killing the current set up. Six more months...


haha i was just thinking the same thing... I wish Greg would just get back to me so we can put an end to this fiasco. I'm sure he's a busy man though. 
As much as i appreciate you guys standing up for me, i suggest we end the "WTF GREGG?" thread. we do have this thread if anyone has any questions on new or existing product. I really dont want any negative publicity for the site because number 1, they did stretch the rules for me for a while and i appreciate that, and number 2, it is negative publicity for the site, which usually translates into less traffic, which in turn translates into less people who see my ads if and when i actually pay for advertising. I'd like to get my money's worth


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I must say that I'm super stoked about this new project and look forward to getting my share of rings and cogs!


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

Captain_America1976 said:


> another happy customer here


I've been looking for one of these(xtr 951/952 correct?). Want to do a SS conversion on my older hardtail. How do I get ordering info and product info?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

bummed I just bought a belt drive bike, other wise I would be buying as well.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

> I've been looking for one of these(xtr 951/952 correct?).


m952 ss from what i was told. i scored an e-bay deal of 40 for the arms, a beat up ring and an even more beat bb. the ring was usable, but two more teeth than i normally use. i got a new old stock bb on e-bay for 35.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Now if all the portions of the ring without the cutouts were narrower I think it'd look better. A nice 5 arm design. The open/closed symmetry... I just don't know how I feel about those rings yet.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok ISAR, I'm ready to order my chain ring. How do we do this?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Now if all the portions of the ring without the cutouts were narrower I think it'd look better. A nice 5 arm design. The open/closed symmetry... I just don't know how I feel about those rings yet.


Yea, i hear ya, however i think it would be too weak. I can tweak it a little to make the webbing beefier, but then i was afraid it would be too bland. simple is good, but i'd like to be a little different. 
I just make one for my Bontrager crank on my new Rig, and it's kinda growing on me. It's a 29t in brown (root beer colored frame). 
BTW, i added brown to my list of colors.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

bump... how goes it ISAR at setting up the Homebrewed Components blog for your CNC-bling?


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

*ISAR Chain Tensioner*

I have been riding my KM with ISAR's chain tensioners. The things are set-and-forget, the jam nut does not move at all so your setting stays. They have not slipped on me and I have nothing but good things to say about them.

Marty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks Marty! glad to see they're working for you.


To anyone who has contacted me over the past few days, I appoligize for the delay in response, i was in Utah and Arizona on a much needed mountain biking vacation. Riding was awesome, we hit up some trails in the Gooseberry Mesa area, Flagstaff, and Sedona. Some of the most fun i've had in a while. 
I made some very good progress over the last week, including switching over from 316 stainless to a heat treated 17-4 stainless. Anyone who has ordered a cog will get it in 17-4, past and present for no extra charge as of now. This material is far better than 316 and should last considerably longer. The only downside is that it is much more expensive for me to buy, but it does cut a little faster so i do save some time. I may need to adjust the price somewhat, but that will be in the future if it happens. I may go to a price per size format so a 16t will be cheaper than a 24t since there's a considerable difference in material usage and machining time between them.
Anyways, i'll be going through messages today so if you contacted me while i was gone, expect a reply soon 

Also, Gregg was nice enough to temporarily reopen my original thread, linked in my signature.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Just ordered my chain ring! Woot!

In case it doesn't come across, ISAR is great to deal with.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> thanks Marty! glad to see they're working for you.
> 
> To anyone who has contacted me over the past few days, I appoligize for the delay in response, i was in Utah and Arizona on a much needed mountain biking vacation. Riding was awesome, we hit up some trails in the Gooseberry Mesa area, Flagstaff, and Sedona. Some of the most fun i've had in a while.
> I made some very good progress over the last week, including switching over from 316 stainless to a heat treated 17-4 stainless. Anyone who has ordered a cog will get it in 17-4, past and present for no extra charge as of now. This material is far better than 316 and should last considerably longer. The only downside is that it is much more expensive for me to buy, but it does cut a little faster so i do save some time. I may need to adjust the price somewhat, but that will be in the future if it happens. I may go to a price per size format so a 16t will be cheaper than a 24t since there's a considerable difference in material usage and machining time between them.
> ...


Was cool to meet yah and I may have some work coming your way in a few weeks... Glad you came in the shop!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Was cool to meet yah and I may have some work coming your way in a few weeks... Glad you came in the shop!


Nice meeting you too Dave! Thanks again for the trail tips, we had a good time. Ended up doing some riding in Flagstaff and Sedona as well.
Brandon's brake worked fine for the whole weekend also, so thanks again for bleeding it for him.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Just ordered my chain ring! Woot!
> 
> In case it doesn't come across, ISAR is great to deal with.


Oh wow i didnt even realize that was you emailing me!
Thanks again for your order and the good feedback.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jonowee said:


> bump... how goes it ISAR at setting up the Homebrewed Components blog for your CNC-bling?


I just set one up last night, but it's deffinately a work in progress. Here's the link:
http://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you get my Middleburn ring?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> Did you get my Middleburn ring?


Indeed i did, im still not sure of the best way to achieve that offset though. If i have to buy a thick piece of ti and machine it down, it'll cost a pretty penny unfortunately. I'm going to look into dishing a thinner piece and possibly stress relieving it. I did get enough info from your sample ring to do what i need to do so i'll send it back to you shortly. Thanks again for sending it.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Indeed i did, im still not sure of the best way to achieve that offset though. If i have to buy a thick piece of ti and machine it down, it'll cost a pretty penny unfortunately. I'm going to look into dishing a thinner piece and possibly stress relieving it. I did get enough info from your sample ring to do what i need to do so i'll send it back to you shortly. Thanks again for sending it.


Great, I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I just set one up last night, but it's deffinately a work in progress. Here's the link:
> http://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/


Nice header photo, do you recycle them into rings and cogs? :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Nice header photo, do you recycle them into rings and cogs? :thumbsup:


Ha i wish, i'd save a ton on material, that's for sure.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

Holy Shiznit!, I just checked out the new website and my homemade cranks with Dan's chainring is on there!. Little update, I have about 250 miles on my chainring and it is holding up great. 

Thanks Gregg for opening the original thread back up.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ti Chainring*

ISAR - I PayPal'd you $$$ and shot over a PM a couple of days ago for a Ti SS chainring. Could you confirm that you recived the Paypal and that I'm in the queue? Thanx in advance!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

MTBDad said:


> ISAR - I PayPal'd you $$$ and shot over a PM a couple of days ago for a Ti SS chainring. Could you confirm that you recived the Paypal and that I'm in the queue? Thanx in advance!


ISAR seems to travel a little bit, so don't worry if you don't hear from him for a couple days.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

MTBDad said:


> ISAR - I PayPal'd you $$$ and shot over a PM a couple of days ago for a Ti SS chainring. Could you confirm that you recived the Paypal and that I'm in the queue? Thanx in advance!


Yes sir, i got it, thanks again! Sorry i didnt shoot you a PM right away, as BM mentioned, i was out of town doing a little pre-ride of the San Jacinto Enduro (check out my blog for details).


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Question....*

I'm too lazy to read this thread but if one wanted to order a spiderless chainring how would a person go about doing it? What is the turnaround time? Not that I'm in any rush.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

Received my chainring and cogs yesterday, Good quality stuff and it was easy to deal with ISAR. Waiting on some wheels and a few other parts and my SS build will be complete. Thanks Dan. Here is a pic of the chainring


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

she's a beaut


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*Thanks Dan!*

Dan hustled to get me a new (much needed) chainring and a 22t cog in time for SSWC 09. The parts are beautiful and the craftsmanship outstanding. The 22t cog helped on all the climbing.

I usually don't change stuff before a meaningful event, but it worked out just great in this case.

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

*Great stuff*

I can highly recommend this super business man.. sweet parts, and knows how to look after his customers.. Thanks again Dan, well worth the postal wait! Here are some pics.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

wanted to get a few good rides in before commenting on these stainless steel cogs. they are perfect and not a problem. even seem smoother than the aluminum(endless) cogs i was running.










running them as a dingle, 24t and 21t









32x24 and 36x20 gives me the same chain length for when i switch over to an ebb. for now i can even cross chain and run it as 32x20. the 36x24 is reduntant, but still works


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

My 32t chainring just arrived and it's beautiful. Great finish work, and it's light at 30 grams, about 10 grams lighter than a Shimano 32t chainring. 

I shouldn't be saying this, but they're really cheap as well. This is for a XTR M960 crankset with the proprietary 102BCD spacing, and a Blackspire 32t ring costs $48. For $13 less you get a nicer ring from one of our own.

I should probably buy a couple more as spares...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wow, thanks for all the good reviews guys, that means alot. You've all been super supportive and my business wouldnt be here without you or MTBR. 

Larry,
Your cogs were actually the first larger cogs that i've done. I revised the design somewhat by making the pockets bigger. If you ever have any down time and want them updated, i can open them up pretty easily free of charge with a day or 2 turnaround. Wont change much aside from the weight and the looks. Check out my blog for some more current cogs and you'll see what i mean.


Greg,
That is a BADASS build... i get so envious seeing my parts on bikes much nicer than mine (which is pretty much all of them) .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Ratman said:


> I'm too lazy to read this thread but if one wanted to order a spiderless chainring how would a person go about doing it? What is the turnaround time? Not that I'm in any rush.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


You can just shoot me a message when you're ready. Turnaround varies depending on my workload, but it's getting better lately thankfully. I always try to give my best estimate when you order. On average, i'd say about a week to get it out.


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

Love your stuff ISAR. thanks for the email response regarding fit/tolerance between your cogs and a CK drive shell, thought I would post here to collect any additional thoughts from the collective.

Anyone using one of ISAR's stainless cogs on an aluminum chris king SS hub drive shell, and can comment on fit/tolerance, grooving? I want to buy an ISAR cog!!!

thanks
Matt


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Larry,
> Your cogs were actually the first larger cogs that i've done. I revised the design somewhat by making the pockets bigger. If you ever have any down time and want them updated, i can open them up pretty easily free of charge with a day or 2 turnaround. Wont change much aside from the weight and the looks. Check out my blog for some more current cogs and you'll see what i mean.
> .


great winter is coming, we just got 6" of snow last night, but it will melt fast. i will be tearing down the bike for maintenance then and give you a hollar to work on these cogs. thanks again.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

The ISAR/Homebrew cog is a good snug fit on the Chris King freehub body. Really beautiful. The drivetrain oicture includes an ISAR/Homebrew chainring.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wow, that bike is beautiful!
I cant wait to get my Siren built so i can be somewhat on the same level as you guys. I say somewhat because i fish my rings and cogs out of my blemish box


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*Thanks ISAR*

I REALLY appreciate your effort to get me the cog and ring before SSWC09. Here's the bike with Homebrew chainring and cog before the race.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

headhunter said:


> I REALLY appreciate your effort to get me the cog and ring before SSWC09. Here's the bike with Homebrew chainring and cog before the race.


What ratio did you end up using?


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

32/22. I've been using 32/20 on the Colorado Front Range. But the 32/22 sure lets me do more seated climbing.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, on the front range I'd have a 32x30. I did some bikepacking two years ago out there and mostly just walked the bike, while cursing altitude.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

umarth said:


> Man, on the front range I'd have a 32x30. I did some bikepacking two years ago out there and mostly just walked the bike, while cursing altitude.


 It gets easier!


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

headhunter said:


> The ISAR/Homebrew cog is a good snug fit on the Chris King freehub body. Really beautiful. The drivetrain oicture includes an ISAR/Homebrew chainring.


thanks Headhunter, and agreed that's a purdy bike!

ISAR - PM on the way  Me needs my new 15t.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Two Deliveries - Two Big Smiles*

My Homebrewed 33-tooth 102 BCD (M960 XTR) Ti SS Chainring arrived courtesy of USPS. This thing is sweet! Dan really does beautiful work and was great to deal with. Very communicative with really fast turnaround! I also took delivery of my new Eriksen Sweetpost. I needed to replace a Moots laid back after it snapped (and I mean Snapped) two weeks ago. Again, Kent delivered beautiful craftsmanship. I should note that is not a bash on Moots. I was almost certainly outside the minimum insertion recommendation on the Moots seat post.


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey ISAR,

Loving the pictures of your fine work. Is a 30t chain ring possible with a M960 crank configuration for SS?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

blsuedeshu said:


> Loving the pictures of your fine work. Is a 30t chain ring possible with a M960 crank configuration for SS?


He and I talked about that, and ISAR said a 30t *is* possible, but approximately 1mm of material would need to be removed from the crank to do it.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

MTBDad said:


> My Homebrewed 33-tooth 102 BCD (M960 XTR) Ti SS Chainring arrived courtesy of USPS. This thing is sweet! Dan really does beautiful work and was great to deal with. Very communicative with really fast turnaround! I also took delivery of my new Eriksen Sweetpost. I needed to replace a Moots laid back after it snapped (and I mean Snapped) two weeks ago. Again, Kent delivered beautiful craftsmanship. I should note that is not a bash on Moots. I was almost certainly outside the minimum insertion recommendation on the Moots seat post.


sweet, glad you got it! And thanks for the review, i hope she performs well for you.
That's a pretty badass seat post, i bet that bike must be pretty sweet.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

blsuedeshu said:


> Hey ISAR,
> 
> Loving the pictures of your fine work. Is a 30t chain ring possible with a M960 crank configuration for SS?


Yup, like Bad Mechanic said, a little material would need to be removed from both the crank on the top of the bolt bosses and possibly the bolt heads. I can deffinately make one, but making the chain fit is something i cant promise.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Have you checked Dan's website lately?*

I was just reading his site since I have been on vacation in colorado/utah for the last few weeks and noticed that he has been up to some REALLY cool new cogs. Check these things out! Cool stuff Dan, I will be ordering one soon.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That is nice, I might grab one of those myself!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! i'm pretty excited about that cog, i think it combines what is great about steel and ti with what is great about aluminum. Sorry for the crappy pictures, it looks quite a bit more clean in person.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Thanks guys! i'm pretty excited about that cog, i think it combines what is great about steel and ti with what is great about aluminum. Sorry for the crappy pictures, it looks quite a bit more clean in person.


I want one as well.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks a bit like a granny cog adapter.

It Would be cool if you'd fabricate GCA's too.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

asphaltdude said:


> Looks a bit like a granny cog adapter.
> 
> It Would be cool if you'd fabricate CGA's too.


i could do them but i would think the market is pretty small so i dont wanna steal spicer's bread and butter since they came up with it.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i could do them but i would think the market is pretty small so i dont wanna steal spicer's bread and butter since they came up with it.


Haha, I was just writing a request in another tab for that exact thing. I believe Spicer quit making them, but I could be wrong. I would love one as an affordable way to get 22t cogs for the future


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

for anyone interested in the 2 piece aluminum/stainless cog, they will be priced the same as the standard stainless cogs. I anticipate the official release to be Monday, 10/12. I just want to get in another epic ride or 2 this wekend and possibly try to destroy one via machinery to see what she can take. I have ridden it pretty hard already and no issues so far, but i want to be sure.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> for anyone interested in the 2 piece aluminum/stainless cog, they will be priced the same as the standard stainless cogs.


I hope I won't piss people off saying this, but they should cost more than the standard stainless cog.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> Haha, I was just writing a request in another tab for that exact thing. I believe Spicer quit making them, but I could be wrong. I would love one as an affordable way to get 22t cogs for the future


hmm can anyone confirm that noone is making these?

On a side thought, you can always get my aluminum cogs, which wouldnt be much more money at all than a 22t chainring of comparable material. It would be lighter, and it would last longer because chainrings designed for gears are a bit narrower to fit 9 speed chains (less wear surface). Plus, the teeth on mine are taller than a ring designed for gears to prevent dropping the chain. Also, mine are reversible without changing your chainline, giving you double the life. However, if you get a steel granny gear, i can see it being cost effective.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I hope I won't piss people off saying this, but they should cost more than the standard stainless cog.


I am anticipating a very similar cost to produce these as the stainless cogs, so i figured it was only fair to price them the same. Things may change in the future as the price of material changes, but i'll start at this price and go from there.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a higher end, higher tier product than a stainless cog and deserves to be priced as such, even if it costs the same for you to produce.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> hmm can anyone confirm that noone is making these?
> 
> On a side thought, you can always get my aluminum cogs, which wouldnt be much more money at all than a 22t chainring of comparable material. It would be lighter, and it would last longer because chainrings designed for gears are a bit narrower to fit 9 speed chains (less wear surface). Plus, the teeth on mine are taller than a ring designed for gears to prevent dropping the chain. Also, mine are reversible without changing your chainline, giving you double the life. However, if you get a steel granny gear, i can see it being cost effective.


yeah, I would use steel rings with it. They are around $15 or so. Granny rings do have taller teeth than other rings at least, although probably not quite as tall as good SS cogs. In the end, I think that you are right that it isn't necessarily the perfect long term solution.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> It's a higher end, higher tier product than a stainless cog and deserves to be priced as such, even if it costs the same for you to produce.


well i guess i didnt really see it as any better, just different. It's definately got it's advantages, but so does the full stainless version. We'll see how it goes


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Want!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

How about Campy spline SS cogs?

Afaik there's no such thing available atm.


----------



## MonkeyBizznaz (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd love to order one of these rings but havent gotten an email back...they still available?


----------



## climberx (Oct 31, 2009)

MonkeyBizznaz said:


> I'd love to order one of these rings but havent gotten an email back...they still available?


X2. I too have sent a couple pm's and email's with no response I'm hoping it's just the holidays.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry guys, didn't realize i had some responses here. 
Here's a bit of an update, I've come to the realization that I'm not going to get ahead the way I'm doing things. I need to do some serious machine upgrades like converting my mill from stepper motors to servos, getting my automatic tool changer working, along with some multi piece fixturing. I also need to come up with a quick change pallet system for my tooling. Lastly, i have to come up with a real website with a web store and get a real inventory/part number system going with my quickbooks so i don't waste unnecessary time looking through paypal and emails trying to log orders, which isn't exactly foolproof. I've been trying to do all this while I'm running parts but it's impossible to keep up with production and make any significant progress. It's just me here, and answering emails alone is practically a full time job. So with that said, I've decided to close shop *TEMPORARILY*, probably for about a month or less, till i get to where i want to be with the equipment, and so i can possibly hire someone to help out. I do not want to be like other small manufacturers who have ridiculous lead times and/or waiting lists just for a cog, which is the direction things have been heading. It also doesn't help that I'm overly optimistic of what i can do in a day.
Hopefully you guys understand and will stick with me once I'm up and rolling. It's important to me that you know that I'm not giving up or losing interest, it's actually quit the opposite. I've already spent far more than I've made on this, not even including time, and I'm about to spend quite a bit more.
My goal for all this is to maintain a good quality part for a reasonable price while keeping it simple, modest, honest, and about the sport. 
Thanks alot for all your business and check my blog in the future for progress updates.

PS: This does not effect current orders, i am currently wrapping up the last of them before i start.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds sensible mate, as I said to you before it is always a shame when the small homebrew machinist gets so swamped with work and becomes a victim of their own success.

Whilst I do Database design/building and some App development stuff for a living I haven't really done any major web based projects so I unfortunately can't lend any assistance to you there but you know if there is anything I can assist you with you just need to shoot me a mail 

I would probably advise just to grab a cheap off the shelf website/shop package to get going with unless you know someone who can build something (and not a hobbyist but someone who can build a reliable, tested and supported site).

As ever all the best dude


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*isn't Brado...*



roybatty666 said:


> Sounds sensible mate, as I said to you before it is always a shame when the small homebrew machinist gets so swamped with work and becomes a victim of their own success.
> 
> Whilst I do Database design/building and some App development stuff for a living I haven't really done any major web based projects so I unfortunately can't lend any assistance to you there but you know if there is anything I can assist you with you just need to shoot me a mail
> 
> ...


a web designer? Might hit him up and see if he could do anything for you.


----------



## MonkeyBizznaz (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn! So, in the meantime..any other place to source spiderless M950 XTR chainrings? I would wait a month, but that means riding a month with a setup I'm not pleased with. Hopefully I can pick up a ring later when you get rolling.


----------



## RURC (Nov 26, 2008)

I found Home Brew this morning and this forum, I am getting blown away.

I am building a purpose built BMX race 26" bike. An am needing SS help. My pockets are rather shallow and this stuff looks too good to be true.

Is he back up and running yet?

I have been running 24" and really dont know what to expect or what to look to for help in gearing this up. Any directions will really help.

Rear is DT Swiss with Shamino freewheel and front is AC Hammer with 110 BCD


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Up and running , click on his link here , http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

RURC said:


> I found Home Brew this morning and this forum, I am getting blown away.
> 
> I am building a purpose built BMX race 26" bike. An am needing SS help. My pockets are rather shallow and this stuff looks too good to be true.
> 
> ...


He has been back up and running for while now. I wam waiting for an order that was shipped probably stuck in Canada customs of course.

Here is his page with his products.

http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php


----------



## markparra (May 31, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder about the credibility of this guy. just FYI.

I placed an order for an non-anodized chain ring nearly a month ago. (site says 2 week build time) Now i understand that **** happens and there can be delays. but there has been no communication at all from this guy. have sent countless e-mails and even posted on on the support page my concerns. I would not mind waiting if i were just kept in the loop. "hey, im running behind, its going to be a few more weeks"... apparently thats asking for too much. what worries me most is there were a few people on the support forum for homebrewedcomponents.com complaining that they have been waiting for a month with no response e-mails or anything from this guy... well i check the forum today, and every post that was complaining about service has been removed. and still, no contact. Sure was quick to withdraw the funds from my account though... im giving him the benefit of doubt and waiting another week for him to do the right thing and set this str8. contact, on here, post something to his forum, or even call me directly. some kind of contact. otherwise im going to have to chalk this up to a scam and start trying to get my money back.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear that you are dealing with this. I can only speak from my experience in that I got my order in about 2.5 weeks. Granted it was just for a black 32t chainwheel mind you. But I had not problems what so ever. 

Really hope this works out for you man. They really are nice product for sure and for as long as he has been on here I have my doubts about it being a scam. I do understand where you are coming from. I have had that happen to me before.


----------



## markparra (May 31, 2010)

yea, i really doubted that this could be a scam just based on the history of the thread and the happy customers. everyone seems stoked with their upgrades, which is why i jumped in as soon as it was time to upgrade chainrings. im just waiting on a simple silver 36t ring. no clue why its taking so long. at this point i just hope nothing has happened to the guy and im sit'n her *****ing while he has larger problems.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I am currently waiting on a crank that is being modified. I was told that it would be going out last week but when I posted up something about it, I heard back that there was a delay and that it hadn't shipped. Unfortunately, the weather is playing a big part with getting it coated due to high humidity levels. I know stuff happens and have no hard feelings. He thought he got word out to everyone. So be it. I am sure Dan has a reason. Perhaps he never actually got the money? I know you mentioned it was with drawn but are you sure it went to the right place? Just a thought. I would simply continue to contact him. Maybe even through Paypal if need be. Hang in there. The products are nice and worth the wait if you have the time.


----------



## markparra (May 31, 2010)

man. i placed order in early june. you heard back from the guy and this guy, he cant even get a hold of me to insult me. im pretty much out of ideas on how to get a hold of him.
im sure he got payment, bought the parts through his website and payed through paypal. e-mailed him my paypal receipt # and everything. no response at all. i think im just going to cancel the order and get something from pricepoint. sadly disappointed. had to back out of 1 race already after waiting 3 and a half weeks. another race coming up in 2 weeks that i do not want to miss.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, seeing your dilema as far as needing the parts, I completely understand your frustration and need to get this taken care of. I can only tell you to do what works for you man. If you gotta try to cancel it and move on then do what ya gotta do. I just hope it works out for you one way or the other and soon. Good luck.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

markparra said:


> man. i placed order in early june. you heard back from the guy and this guy, he cant even get a hold of me to insult me. im pretty much out of ideas on how to get a hold of him.
> im sure he got payment, bought the parts through his website and payed through paypal. e-mailed him my paypal receipt # and everything. no response at all. i think im just going to cancel the order and get something from pricepoint. sadly disappointed. had to back out of 1 race already after waiting 3 and a half weeks. another race coming up in 2 weeks that i do not want to miss.


Try sending him a P.M. I know that recently he was having web hosting problems and severed lines of communication . Just a thought .


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

If you wanted a part quick, you should have gone to your LBS and bought it there. You're getting a custom part made. Sure, it's taken longer than you expected, but you're buying essentially bespoke handmade goods from a one man operation. It's been 3 weeks.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

metaljim said:


> If you wanted a part quick, you should have gone to your LBS and bought it there. You're getting a custom part made. Sure, it's taken longer than you expected, but you're buying essentially bespoke handmade goods from a one man operation. It's been 3 weeks.


:madman: Custom is custom...yes, it will take a while longer. But too many companies nowadays are feeling they can just drag it out when they tell their customer a timeline...then not give information when it's taking longer than expected. Sure, if they say it'll take 2 months, I'll expect it somewhere around 2 months. If it takes 3 months, and I still haven't heard anything from them..."Custom" is not an excuse...and I don't think any company would ever use that as an excuse either, because it's just plain unacceptable. I would cancel my order immediately if they ever used that excuse with me...and if that wasn't allowed on the companies terms...I'd file paypal dispute or go to my credit card company for them not following up on their end of the deal.

Custom parts do not relinquish companies of their timeline. This is a terrible way to think IMO. I agree 1 week overdue isn't a huge deal in most cases, but given an ~2 week turnover...that's already 50% longer than it was expected to take. Either way...it's to the point you should've heard something.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

if you read the other thread, you'll see that many people complained about poor customer service. i emailed him twice about custom chainrings. his mantra, as advertised in his thread and on his website says "these single speed or downhill specific chainrings are made out of 7075-T6 Aluminum, 316 stainless, or 6al-4v titanium and completely CNC machined for accuracy. I can make any size that is physically possible, for any type of crank."

well, he no longer makes chainrings in stainless, nor does he make them for any type of crank. i emailed him twice about having a ring made for an FSA Afterburner 386 which uses a proprietary 3x86mm BCD. no reply on either email. instead of the Afterburner I ordered XTR M970 and have no interest in these beloved ISAR rings.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Isar*

I use 5 to 10 of HBC';s rings and cogs a week and will talk with Dan via phone. I don't know what the problem is with getting y'alls rings out but I'll try to phone him and will report back to this thread shortly with any info I can come up with. I assure everyone your not being scammed. Dan's a straight up dude.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

markparra said:


> man. i placed order in early june. you heard back from the guy and this guy, he cant even get a hold of me to insult me. im pretty much out of ideas on how to get a hold of him.
> im sure he got payment, bought the parts through his website and payed through paypal. e-mailed him my paypal receipt # and everything. no response at all. i think im just going to cancel the order and get something from pricepoint. sadly disappointed. had to back out of 1 race already after waiting 3 and a half weeks. another race coming up in 2 weeks that i do not want to miss.


When did you try to contact me? the only email i have gotten from you was today. I have posted numourous times that i dont sit in front of the computer all day, so it takes me a little to get to emails. Also, ALL aluminum chainrings are anodized, even silver. 
Your ring is done, it was one of the rings i sent out for anodizing last week. I'm going through and shipping all the orders now, but 80+ orders with a crappy printer takes some time to process. 
For future reference for anyone, you must contact me via [email protected] . I do not check my pm's , threads, or blog very often.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Phoned, no answer, but left a message and will post back as soon as I hear.

Markparra, you say your looking for a non-anodized ring. I have a few un-finished rings. PM me to see if I have what your wanting.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well there you have it! Glad everyone is communicating! 

I agree with the idea of custom being custom as well as one man operations. Fortunately, I have nothing to complain about as I have been kept up to date with my orders from both Crazy8 and ISAR. Thanks guys for the follow up. Now get back to work! I know someone is excited about getting their new XTR cranks!!!!!


----------



## markparra (May 31, 2010)

thanks so much man! really sorry for the ranting but ya gotta understand being in the dark for a few weeks is a lil unnerving. 

just for ref. i e-mailed you on june 23rd and today. i read on here that you were having hosting issues so its possible that it got lost in the interweb during that whole dilemma. 

again, thanx for get'n back to me and soothing my nerves.  i look forward to rip'n open the trails as soon as the chainring arrives!!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

markparra said:


> thanks so much man! really sorry for the ranting but ya gotta understand being in the dark for a few weeks is a lil unnerving.
> 
> just for ref. i e-mailed you on june 23rd and today. i read on here that you were having hosting issues so its possible that it got lost in the interweb during that whole dilemma.
> 
> again, thanx for get'n back to me and soothing my nerves.  i look forward to rip'n open the trails as soon as the chainring arrives!!


i dont blame anyone for complaining, not am i mad at anyone for it. I guess i just need to be a little less optomisitic of when i think i can accomplish stuff. 
I did just notice that your email was forwarded from a previous email on the 23rd, sorry for the mixup. I may switch to something a little more reliable like gmail like a few of you guys have mentioned in the past untill i can afford to pay for really reliable web hosting. 
Thanks again for understanding.


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

*Rat Bike*

Since purchasing a new XT crank for my geared ride, this mid-90's XT M739 has been relegated to SS duty. So far, it's been great. ISuckatRiding hooked me up with a spiderless 34t ring and 19t cog (although I think I ordered a 20t).










The 34t ring did not fit on the crank without a lot of slop but ISuckatRiding doesn't claim the rings work for M739 anyway. I used a red anodized freehub spacer between the crank arm and ring after filing off the lugs of the spacer. The result was a very sturdy spiderless setup. I'm very happy with it. *note* : I was too excited to see a fan thread of ISuckatRiding's work to clean the chain.










The frame and wheels are a 1998 Fisher Gitche Gumee "saved" from the trash. The drive system is worth about half to two-thirds of the bikes original value but the ratty, dirty, faded frame and wheels disguises (I hope) and camouflages the crank, rings, and singleator.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

killer clean look^


----------



## markparra (May 31, 2010)

Thanx a lot for the efforts to everyone involved. he hit me up shortly after my post and we squared everything away. the grass is always greener when you know whats on the other side! 



crazy8 said:


> Phoned, no answer, but left a message and will post back as soon as I hear.
> 
> Markparra, you say your looking for a non-anodized ring. I have a few un-finished rings. PM me to see if I have what your wanting.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

terra_firma said:


> Since purchasing a new XT crank for my geared ride, this mid-90's XT M739 has been relegated to SS duty. So far, it's been great. ISuckatRiding hooked me up with a spiderless 34t ring and 19t cog (although I think I ordered a 20t).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually have the ring on backwards. The outward step goes on the inside. My fault though, i think i need to specify that. Thanks for sharing some pics! Nice build... budget builts are the best.


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> You actually have the ring on backwards. The outward step goes on the inside. My fault though, i think i need to specify that. Thanks for sharing some pics! Nice build... budget builts are the best.


Didn't look closely enough to notice any asymmetry. I thought the rings were flipable when one side wears out(?) so would it not matter anyhow?


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

*lead times closer to 1 month*

my experience thus far is similar.....
still waiting for my chainring....been over a month since the order was put in (not the 2 week lead time as claimed)

perhaps when the ring shows up (if USPS can get their thumb out of it's arse) I will be pleasantly surprised and all will be good...

proactive suggestion to HBC:
-Order acknowledgement should show an accurate lead time. (Better to exceed expectations than not meet them) Tell us 2 months and ship in 1 month if you have to, don't tell us 2 weeks and then take 6 weeks.

EDIT

7/3/10
Chainring showed up today! Quality and fit are great. No ride on it yet, but I'm banking on this Ti chainring lasting much longer than aluminum ones.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jmw said:


> my experience thus far is similar.....
> still waiting for my chainring....been over a month since the order was put in (not the 2 week lead time as claimed)
> 
> perhaps when the ring shows up (if USPS can get their thumb out of it's arse) I will be pleasantly surprised and all will be good...
> ...


the problem is i didnt expect it to take this long. I had problems, and **** happened. I didnt exactly take a vacation to Hawaii and say screw it, these people can wait. 
Also, i didnt have any idea how many orders were going to come in, nor did i even know what was going to be sold the most.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

terra_firma said:


> Didn't look closely enough to notice any asymmetry. I thought the rings were flipable when one side wears out(?) so would it not matter anyhow?


only 4 and 5 bolt rings and ti spiderless rings are flipable. Aluminum spiderless stuff cant really be done that way for the most part due the way most of them interface with the crank. I think i changed that on my site when i added that type of ring, but i cant change it in the thread (too old to edit). But as long as the spacer you're using is about 1mm, it will work just fine.


----------

